# My Garden 1 month old



## danbono (Jun 2, 2013)

Hi all Just a pic of my 1 month garden..17 maters 3 peppers 2 basil.
Garden is 12 ' x 12'












DSC01698.JPG



__ danbono
__ May 31, 2013






Thanks Dan


----------



## themule69 (Jun 2, 2013)

Dan garden looks good.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## danbono (Jun 17, 2013)

Hi All Garden looking good after 6 weeks. Plently of rain since I put the plants in didn't have to water once.












DSC01766.JPG



__ danbono
__ Jun 17, 2013


















DSC01765.JPG



__ danbono
__ Jun 17, 2013





Thanks for looking: Dan


----------



## disco (Jun 17, 2013)

That's a good looking garden in a small space! I am jealous. My garden here in the Canadian Rockies is well behind yours.

Disco.


----------



## daveomak (Jun 18, 2013)

Looking good....  Won't be long and you'll be eating fresh veggies....

Dave


----------



## kathrynn (Jun 18, 2013)

I have gotten some cukes, a bell pepper and a squash out of mine already this week.

Kat


----------



## daveomak (Jun 18, 2013)

I harvested about 300#'s of weeds....


----------



## kathrynn (Jun 18, 2013)

DaveOmak said:


> I harvested about 300#'s of weeds....


I am probably going to have that much in nut grass!  It's been raining again...can't get out and pull weeds.  I'ma skert to see if I float or melt!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Kat


----------



## boykjo (Jun 18, 2013)

Looking good Dan................


----------



## themule69 (Jun 18, 2013)

DaveOmak said:


> I harvested about 300#'s of weeds....


Back 40 years ago 300#'s of weed would have been good!

What do you do with it now? cure it? grill it? Fry it? Stew it in Gumbo?

Happy smoken my friend.

David


----------



## daveomak (Jun 18, 2013)

It's legal now so I just compost it..... out in the desert.....  LOL


----------



## themule69 (Jun 18, 2013)

DaveOmak said:


> It's legal now so I just compost it..... out in the desert.....  LOL


----------



## danbono (Jun 24, 2013)

Hi All No weeds here the garden is mulched with 2-3" of Cedar chips.
Dan


----------



## danbono (Jul 15, 2013)

Hi All Garden after 2 1/2 months.As you can see it is getting alittle over grown. Plenty of fruit on the plants..Only picked a few peppers so far. I have 2 San Marsano's with tons of tomatoes.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.Lots of fresh pasta sauce coming soon.

Brandywines for BLT's..
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















DSC01808.JPG



__ danbono
__ Jul 15, 2013






Dan

PS The white fence is 6' tall


----------



## kathrynn (Jul 15, 2013)

Looks great Dan!  I just pulled my squash plants (2) out of the garden.  The squash bugs got to it and so did the massive amounts of rain we have had here.

Gotta show off some more of the fruits of your labor!

Kat


----------



## smokinhusker (Jul 15, 2013)

Looks great! I just harvested 2 white icicle radishes!!!! Tomatoes and peppers are coming on...hope they make it before our first frost!


----------



## disco (Jul 15, 2013)

I am very jealous! You are way ahead of us in the Rockies.

I hope you will post when you are making the salsa. I love salsa!

Disco


----------



## daveomak (Jul 15, 2013)

My plants don't look that good in August...


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 18, 2013)

DaveOmak said:


> My plants don't look that good in August...


I'm in the same boat you are Dave, we'll be lucky if we get any ripe tomatoes before our first frost!


----------



## danbono (Jul 19, 2013)

Hi All Just a pic of my 1st Brandywine it's headed  for BLT's/Bacon lettuce n tomato.

Dan













DSC01825.JPG



__ danbono
__ Jul 19, 2013


----------



## flash (Jul 20, 2013)

Betcha it's a bit cramped. Ours was doing great until we pulled down over 17 inches of rain since the start of July. All tomatoes are cracking now.


----------



## danbono (Jul 22, 2013)

Hi All I got a question..I have a rabbit coming into my garden and eating my tomatoes .
I tried to keep it away by using moth balls and red pepper flakes. So far it hasn't worked ..Any suggestions?
Thanks Dan


----------



## ima butcher (Jul 22, 2013)

Smoked rabbit is quite tasty... Just sayin.

Dan


----------



## timsnewatsmokin (Jul 22, 2013)

DanBono said:


> Hi All I got a question..I have a rabbit coming into my garden and eating my tomatoes .
> I tried to keep it away by using moth balls and red pepper flakes. So far it hasn't worked ..Any suggestions?
> Thanks Dan


chicken wire!!


----------



## kathrynn (Jul 22, 2013)

Mater looks great!  Everyone says my Purple ones are sweet and the best tasting ones.

Kat


----------



## danbono (Jul 24, 2013)

Hi All I don't have the room to put up chicken wire fence, maybe next year . My plants are too close to the end of the garden.At least the rabbit is only eating/biting the green tomatoes that are on the bottom of the plants.I might be safe once the bottom ones are ripe n gone.
Thanks Dan


----------



## flash (Jul 25, 2013)

DanBono said:


> Hi All I got a question..I have a rabbit coming into my garden and eating my tomatoes .
> I tried to keep it away by using moth balls and red pepper flakes. So far it hasn't worked ..Any suggestions?
> Thanks Dan


 Had that problem too.  .22


----------



## thedad45373 (Jul 25, 2013)

DanBono said:


> Hi All I got a question..I have a rabbit coming into my garden and eating my tomatoes .
> I tried to keep it away by using moth balls and red pepper flakes. So far it hasn't worked ..Any suggestions?
> Thanks Dan


----------



## thedad45373 (Jul 25, 2013)

Oops hit the wrong button.... too close together.
I have squirrels taking bites out of mine.  Chicken wire won't work on them.  I put out a couple of dishes of water (change often to cut down on Mosquitos) as I think they are after the moisture rather than the tomato taste.  Seems to work, for me at least.


----------



## danbono (Jul 29, 2013)

Hi All More pics and a question.
Dan
San Marsano's all over the place..Plenty of sauce coming soon.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	
















DSC01832.JPG



__ danbono
__ Jul 29, 2013


















DSC01834.JPG



__ danbono
__ Jul 29, 2013






Brandywines Don't know the name. Question is this common/cracks/green tops with Heirlooms? Makes for alot of waste. Might be cause by the heavy rains?












DSC01836.JPG



__ danbono
__ Jul 29, 2013


















DSC01837.JPG



__ danbono
__ Jul 29, 2013


----------



## kathrynn (Jul 29, 2013)

You would be correct!  All of us here are having the same issues.  Rain water collects in the dimple of the stem ends...and also the quicker growing from the rains...causes the splits.  NOW...that is what I was told by one of the County Extension agents...and a Master Gardener.

Kat


----------



## danbono (Jul 30, 2013)

Thanks Kat I thought the cracking was caused by the heavy rains also. Maybe in time things will get better, with the drier weather.What about the green on the top of  this tomatoe ,is that common for the way this heirloom grows?
Wish I new the name..I have Red Brandywines that are just fine.
Dan


----------



## hambone1950 (Jul 30, 2013)

DanBono said:


> Hi All I don't have the room to put up chicken wire fence, maybe next year . My plants are too close to the end of the garden.At least the rabbit is only eating/biting the green tomatoes that are on the bottom of the plants.I might be safe once the bottom ones are ripe n gone.
> Thanks Dan



I have more trouble with squirrels than rabbits in that regard , but some people maintain that the animals are looking more for moisture than food so they suggest putting out a low dish of some kind that they can drink from....not sure if this applies to rabbits. But next year , a 2 foot rabbit fence will serve you well. Good luck.


----------



## flash (Jul 30, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> You would be correct!  All of us here are having the same issues.  Rain water collects in the dimple of the stem ends...and also the quicker growing from the rains...causes the splits.  NOW...that is what I was told by one of the County Extension agents...and a Master Gardener.
> 
> Kat


That is correct. Too much rain and heat are the cause. Growing too fast for their skin. Mine are pretty much done. Sad, I took them well into August last year. Will be pulling them out of the garden soon. We've had close to 22 inches of rain, just in July.


----------



## kathrynn (Jul 30, 2013)

Dan....all of mine have the little green there too....and I have some that are heirlooms...and one plant that is just a better boy.

Kat


----------



## danbono (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi All Yeah my Better Boys are doing just fine. Not as large as I would like, but plenty of nice looking tomatoes. Also my Beefsteak/Beefmaster are not as big as last year, but there are plenty of them.
Thanks Dan


----------



## danbono (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi All the Sam Marsono's were put to good use.Fresh herbs all from the garden. Doesn't get much better.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	
















DSC01845.JPG



__ danbono
__ Jul 31, 2013






Dan


----------

